# Got an offer for Germany - Please guide me further



## UdayBASIS

Hi Friends,

Have got a good offer from a German company.

However, I could not find a straight forward path for Visa and other related things. Could anybody please guide me with the links and references?

Specific infos like: German Work permit or Residence Permit or EU Blue card.

Their pros/cons including the influence on Spouse & Children entry.

I am sure, this is the beginning, and I would face a lot of questions along the way, once the progress starts.

Thanks in Advance,
Uday


----------



## ALKB

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Have got a good offer from a German company.
> 
> However, I could not find a straight forward path for Visa and other related things. Could anybody please guide me with the links and references?
> 
> Specific infos like: German Work permit or Residence Permit or EU Blue card.
> 
> Their pros/cons including the influence on Spouse & Children entry.
> 
> I am sure, this is the beginning, and I would face a lot of questions along the way, once the progress starts.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Uday


Visa information for German employment visa:

German Missions in India - German national visa

A Blue Card has a lot of advantages including a potentially much quicker path to settlement (if requirements are met) and instant permission to work for dependents.

An employer-sponsored work/residence permit might mean that your spouse will not be allowed to work for the first three years of your stay.

The downside of the Blue Card is that changing jobs is difficult.


----------



## ks00235

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Have got a good offer from a German company.
> 
> However, I could not find a straight forward path for Visa and other related things. Could anybody please guide me with the links and references?
> 
> Specific infos like: German Work permit or Residence Permit or EU Blue card.
> 
> Their pros/cons including the influence on Spouse & Children entry.
> 
> I am sure, this is the beginning, and I would face a lot of questions along the way, once the progress starts.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Uday


Hello Uday, 
In your query You didnot mention which country you are currently residing in? But looking at your profile I am guessing you are in Australia?
If so here is the link, 

German Missions in Australia - Work Visa (also Internships)

If you are residing in India then you should check the link the previous fellow expat's post. 

Regards
Karthik


----------



## UdayBASIS

ALKB said:


> Visa information for German employment visa:
> 
> German Missions in India - German national visa
> 
> A Blue Card has a lot of advantages including a potentially much quicker path to settlement (if requirements are met) and instant permission to work for dependents.
> 
> An employer-sponsored work/residence permit might mean that your spouse will not be allowed to work for the first three years of your stay.
> 
> The downside of the Blue Card is that changing jobs is difficult.


Thanks a Lot ALKB.

Yes, I came across this link and found that the only way to Get a Blue Card is thru Applying for Work Permit first, and then the German Authorities would process the Blue Card after that. Is it true?

Also, What is about Changing Jobs while having a Blue Card? You mean changing a profession or changing between jobs!

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

ks00235 said:


> Hello Uday,
> In your query You didnot mention which country you are currently residing in? But looking at your profile I am guessing you are in Australia?
> If so here is the link,
> 
> German Missions in Australia - Work Visa (also Internships)
> 
> If you are residing in India then you should check the link the previous fellow expat's post.
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


Thanks Karthik.

Nope, I am not in Australia yet. (Was in the process of applying for that, though).

Currently I am residing in India.

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## ks00235

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks Karthik.
> 
> Nope, I am not in Australia yet. (Was in the process of applying for that, though).
> 
> Currently I am residing in India.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday


hey, 
As you have the job offer in hand from a potential German employer, the visa process should be fairly simple and quick in your case. You should go the workpermit visa In bangalore.diplo.de 

Just another question. before the company provided with your offer letter, did you take up any interviews on skype or did you travel to Germany for a face to face interview?

I myself have a Invitation to job interview from a German company and planning to apply for Job seekers visa

thanks


----------



## ALKB

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks a Lot ALKB.
> 
> Yes, I came across this link and found that the only way to Get a Blue Card is thru Applying for Work Permit first, and then the German Authorities would process the Blue Card after that. Is it true?
> 
> Also, What is about Changing Jobs while having a Blue Card? You mean changing a profession or changing between jobs!
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday


The Blue Card is a type of work permit, so you have to apply in the employment visa category. If you click on the check list for employment visas in the given link, you will see that now Blue Card applications can be decided by the German Embassy instead of sending the paperwork to Germany, which reduces the processing time from 6-8 weeks to about 2 weeks.

In any case - regular work permit or Blue Card - the Embassy will issue a convertible national (D-type) visa, usually valid for 3 months, which enables you then to apply for your Blue Card at the local Ausländerbehörde (Foreigner's Department). As far as I know it takes about 3 weeks to get the card after application. 

You cannot apply for a Blue Card in a different EU country during your first 18 months of working in Germany and changing employer/sponsor during your first 2 years requires permission from the Federal Department of Employment.

Have a look here:

Eu Blue Card


----------



## UdayBASIS

ks00235 said:


> hey,
> As you have the job offer in hand from a potential German employer, the visa process should be fairly simple and quick in your case. You should go the workpermit visa In bangalore.diplo.de
> 
> Just another question. before the company provided with your offer letter, did you take up any interviews on skype or did you travel to Germany for a face to face interview?
> 
> I myself have a Invitation to job interview from a German company and planning to apply for Job seekers visa
> 
> thanks


Hi,

Thanks for the encouragement!! I had an interview via one of the webconferencing service.

Am quite perplexed now, since there is a mandatory clause of A1 level certification for the Job Offer, and that too within a span of 4 months!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## ks00235

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!! I had an interview via one of the webconferencing service.
> 
> Am quite perplexed now, since there is a mandatory clause of A1 level certification, and that too within a span of 4 months!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Oh ok, Regarding the A1 level, have you checked about the courses offered by Goethe Institut in Bangalore? Check out the link below, see if that helps

Bangalore - German Courses - Superintensive Courses - Goethe-Institut 

cheers


----------



## UdayBASIS

ALKB said:


> The Blue Card is a type of work permit, so you have to apply in the employment visa category. If you click on the check list for employment visas in the given link, you will see that now Blue Card applications can be decided by the German Embassy instead of sending the paperwork to Germany, which reduces the processing time from 6-8 weeks to about 2 weeks.
> 
> In any case - regular work permit or Blue Card - the Embassy will issue a convertible national (D-type) visa, usually valid for 3 months, which enables you then to apply for your Blue Card at the local Ausländerbehörde (Foreigner's Department). As far as I know it takes about 3 weeks to get the card after application.
> 
> You cannot apply for a Blue Card in a different EU country during your first 18 months of working in Germany and changing employer/sponsor during your first 2 years requires permission from the Federal Department of Employment.
> 
> Have a look here:
> 
> Eu Blue Card


Thank You!!

Now, I am a little more clear about the Work permit process.

I actually wanted to know about Blue card and apply for it, because the Blue card holder's partner can apply for visa without a Language Certification. So, now it seems, it all depends on getting the Blue Card!!

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## ALKB

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!! I had an interview via one of the webconferencing service.
> 
> Am quite perplexed now, since there is a mandatory clause of A1 level certification for the Job Offer, and that too within a span of 4 months!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


A1 is mere survival level; it can be achieved in about six weeks if you apply yourself.

Reaching that level as soon as possible will make life in Germany ever so much easier! Many people speak or at least understand English but don't EXPECT a supermarket cashier, the clerk at the local authority or anybody else to be particularly talented in that regard.


----------



## UdayBASIS

ALKB said:


> A1 is mere survival level; it can be achieved in about six weeks if you apply yourself.
> 
> Reaching that level as soon as possible will make life in Germany ever so much easier! Many people speak or at least understand English but don't EXPECT a supermarket cashier, the clerk at the local authority or anybody else to be particularly talented in that regard.


I do concur with your views.

I am thinking about taking classes from Deutsce Interaktiv

Would this be enough for me to get the A1 level cleared? Or should I really go thru the Goethe institute's Language classes?

The above question is more pronounced, because of my work schedule, which does not allow me to make time on Weekdays!

BR,
Uday


----------



## ALKB

UdayBASIS said:


> I do concur with your views.
> 
> I am thinking about taking classes from Deutsce Interaktiv
> 
> Would this be enough for me to get the A1 level cleared? Or should I really go thru the Goethe institute's Language classes?
> 
> The above question is more pronounced, because of my work schedule, which does not allow me to make time on Weekdays!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



I am not familiar with the Deutsche Welle online course, I think it depends on how easy it is for you to pick up new languages in general, the time you invest, how motivated you are, etc.

I find it much easier to learn languages in an actual classroom situation.

If you have a clause in your employment contract to get to A1 level within four months (I have never heard about something like that, by the way!), you could ask your employer how they would support you in order to achieve this. I know that some bigger companies organise German courses for employees during work hours.


----------



## UdayBASIS

ALKB said:


> I am not familiar with the Deutsche Welle online course, I think it depends on how easy it is for you to pick up new languages in general, the time you invest, how motivated you are, etc.
> 
> I find it much easier to learn languages in an actual classroom situation.
> 
> If you have a clause in your employment contract to get to A1 level within four months (I have never heard about something like that, by the way!), you could ask your employer how they would support you in order to achieve this. I know that some bigger companies organise German courses for employees during work hours.


You are right about the actual class rooms in learning a language!!

I guess, for now, I have to go with this!

About the clause: I am still in India, and the Future Employer(who has offered the contract) has asked me to have at least the A1 level done. I guess support comes later after joining the company!

Thanks anyway!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## vin2win

Common guyz help me out.. I am at B1 .. java dev.. vth 3 yrs experience.. still couldnt find a job yet..

Plz throw ur advices..

You can also read my rise and fall story here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...y/164132-jobs-germany-help-5.html#post2937009


----------



## lgmagic

Did the employer give you a Approval by the Federal
Employment Agency letter?


----------



## UdayBASIS

lgmagic said:


> Did the employer give you a Approval by the Federal
> Employment Agency letter?


Hello,

If the question is for me, then see my answer below:

'No, I did not get any Approval letter from the Federal Employment Agency'.

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## vin2win

UdayBASIS said:


> I do concur with your views.
> 
> I am thinking about taking classes from Deutsce Interaktiv
> 
> Would this be enough for me to get the A1 level cleared? Or should I really go thru the Goethe institute's Language classes?
> 
> The above question is more pronounced, because of my work schedule, which does not allow me to make time on Weekdays!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hello Uday

It is recommended to do the course from Goehte Institute and also complete the certification. Because it is a standard one.
The VISA office says this: German Missions in India - German national visa
Scroll down to bottom of the above link.

I think you got my point.


----------

